# Histo Color Morphology Is Amazing...



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is 1 of my favs...

Not my frog, Google image search...

Here is where I found the pic:

http://www.thefeaturedcreature.com/2011/07/multitude-of-morphs-harlequin-dart.html#axzz1UNNHAv5l

JBear


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah I always thought that one was really cool. Although I guess a some superblue auratus come pretty close in terms of color/ pattern. This is one of my favorites (even though it's a slyvatica) 









I also think redhead histos are really beautiful. This thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/46240-favorite-histrionicus-sylvatica-morph.html is a good one with different histo morphs. 
Bryan


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

The koi is definitely my favorite, followed closely by the whitefoot (my understanding is they are pretty closely related, genetically).


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Auratus morphology is pretty cool, too. If the below frog had a different genus/species designation, it would sell for $300 rather than $30.

What's in a name...?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Auratus morphology is pretty cool, too. If the below frog had a different genus/species designation, it would sell for $300 rather than $30.
> 
> What's in a name...?


"blue" histos that have come in more recently have been priced at more than $800 (from what ive heard)

james


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

skylsdale said:


> Auratus morphology is pretty cool, too. If the below frog had a different genus/species designation, it would sell for $300 rather than $30.
> 
> What's in a name...?


That's a great example of what I was talking about with a superblue looking similar to this histo morph. I would love a pair of either. It's sort of like banded leucs looking close enough to yellow lehmanni that there shouldn't be a reason to smuggle them or pay such high prices when there is something so similar that is so much more readily available. To be fair, though, many of the histo morphs like redheads and "koi" are truly unique compared to other dart frog coloring and patterns.
Bryan


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Auratus morphology is pretty cool, too. If the below frog had a different genus/species designation, it would sell for $300 rather than $30.
> 
> What's in a name...?


Ron,
I'll give you $30 for that frog.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

JeremyHuff said:


> Ron,
> I'll give you $30 for that frog.


Wish I still had it, Jeremy...otherwise I would be more than happy to get it to you. Sold it a year or more ago.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Wish I still had it, Jeremy...otherwise I would be more than happy to get it to you. Sold it a year or more ago.


Oh well... Just starting to keep auratus. Picked up a nice trio of highland bronze from Mike and Ray last weekend.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

The Lou syls are probably my favorite frog of all time!! Incredible!! Bullseyes are cool too!


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Meant Koi... Auto correct on my phone... Oops!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> That's a great example of what I was talking about with a superblue looking similar to this histo morph. I would love a pair of either. It's sort of like banded leucs looking close enough to yellow lehmanni that there shouldn't be a reason to smuggle them or pay such high prices when there is something so similar that is so much more readily available. To be fair, though, many of the histo morphs like redheads and "koi" are truly unique compared to other dart frog coloring and patterns.
> Bryan


if its based solely on looks then with that same ideology these these two are equals right?
theyre both red, and low to the ground...
and btw id, be happy to sell you a 1990 corvette for 500k 









msrp about $10,000.00









msrp $500,000.00

james


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

james67 said:


> if its based solely on looks then with that same ideology these these two are equals right?
> theyre both red, and low to the ground...
> and btw id, be happy to sell you a 1990 corvette for 500k
> 
> ...


Haha, not quite what I meant. Would I take a yellow lehmanni over a yellow banded leuc if I could choose either? Yea, probably. But would I do the same if the lehmanni was $2,000 and the leuc was $60, considering I don't have nearly as much "frog money" to spend as a lot of people on here? At that point, I would say "eh, close enough for me"... same with the car. At that price difference, there's no way I would spend $500,000 on a car (unless I become a billionaire, of course). There are so many things I would rather spend $500,000 on... like all of the histos, lehmanni, and sylvatica I could get my hands on 
I am amazed that there are some "look-alike" frogs, like mentioned here, but that histos range in so many color and pattern types that so many of their populations are completely unique when put next to most other frogs, which tend to follow certain basic patterns with markings and colors across different families.
Bryan


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Can I trade the Ferrari for a Bugatti?? 

I think its kind of the same correlation... I like histos and syls for what's "under the hood". Not so much for the paint job. Even though some of them have a pretty BA paint job. I like the challenge that goes along with trying to keep and successfully breed such an amazing animal.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I'm bumping an old thread here, but a recent classifieds post got me thinking along these lines...








If the above frog was a ranitomeya or oophaga, than it would be selling for 5-10 times more than the current asking price.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the bump... i love that website, its pretty neat to visit every once in a while


----------

